

DjangoPeople.me - kennethlove
http://djangopeople.me

======
kennethlove
A replacement for the now-twice-dead djangopeople.net. A friend and I built it
in our free time over the course of a month or so.

If you're a Django user, we'd love to get your feedback on it.

